# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  El guión

## albertoile

Hola buenas mi pregunta es la siguiente yo tengo el libro la magia del guión pero me han comentado que hay un libro que se llama el discurso con método,,es bueno que me lo compre??o con la magia del guión vale :Confused: voy hacer un pedido dentro de poco por eso lo pregunto, para comprarlo o no.....gracias...

----------


## loval

Gran libro el de Armando de Miguel. Siempre es bueno que compres libros, si son de escritores/magos de aqui mejor, y si encima son buenos libros como "El discurso con método" pues mejor.

----------


## albertoile

Pero es igual a la magia del guión :Confused: o es diferente :Confused:

----------


## loval

Diferente, una parte del libro te explica como hacer guiones y entre medio y en la segunda parte unos cuantos juegos con sus guiones.

----------


## albertoile

Pero lo q has dicho es del libro de la magia del guión.El discurso con método como es??

----------


## loval

te paso un pdf con el indice!

----------


## albertoile

Ok gracias donde lo has puesto :Confused:

----------


## loval

tienes un mp

----------


## Barlow

Si tuvierais que escoger uno por cual os decidiríais?

----------


## albertoile

Hoy me lo acaban de traer y le echado un vistazo y está muy bien más adelante os contare....

----------


## Nolo

Este tema es muy interesante. Tengo intención de comprar algunos libros en breve. Entonces, si os pregunto cuál de los dos tiene mejor contenido o puede prepararte mejor ¿Cuál diríais, La magia del guión o el Discurso con método?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

A mí personalmente la magia del guión me pareció bastante interesante.

----------


## Nolo

> A mí personalmente la magia del guión me pareció bastante interesante.


Muchas gracias Luis :D. Como lo he comprado hace unas semanas, lo tendré muy presente

----------


## Alexsaito36

Yo personalmente aconsejo que se lean libros de guión fuera del ámbito de la magia, que no sean magos quienes escriban el libro. Creo que se da otra perspectiva del guión y amplias los diferentes puntos de vista. Por ejemplo:


· El cine según Hitchcock de François Truffaut (http://www.casadellibro.com/libro-el...0638560/599689) es un libro/entrevista entre Truffaut y Hitchcock que habla sobre sus películas y como usa el suspense en sus escenas. Pues bueno, si tenemos en cuenta que en un espectáculo de magia hay también suspense, tendremos una idea más clara de como poder usarlo.


· Las paradojas del guionista de Daniel Tubau (http://www.casadellibro.com/libro-la...283126/1120185) es un libro que habla de como hacer un guión y de como no hacerlo, y te explica como grandes guionistas han hecho cosas que no debían y finalmente han triunfado como el Avecrem. Vaya paradoja... Pues para mi ha servido para aclarar el concepto de la ficción en la magia y otro para seguir unas pautas a la hora de escribir un guión, que luego que te lo saltes a la torera ya es una cosa personal de cada uno.


· Como orquestar una comedia de John Vorhaus (http://www.casadellibro.com/libro-co...282648/1032514) La verdad que no he terminado de leer este libro, pero básicamente nos cuenta los recursos que se deben generar para hacer una comedia; construcción del personaje, entorno, etc.


Luego, esto ya es cosa mía, como me gusta mucho el cine, ha habido veces que mirando películas se me ocurren cosas de guión para espectáculos de magia que para mi punto de vista serían diferentes a lo que se acostumbra a ver.


Espero que sirva de ayuda mi humilde opinión al respecto.

----------


## sforza

el discurso con metodo es un excelente libro, que te ayudara a desenvolverte de una manera mas natural y con palabras mas precisas, da un aire de credibilidad muy alto.

----------

